# Patch3.1 und Alchi...



## Muffkopp (19. April 2009)

Sers, Patch3.1 ist da und Alchi hat wieder nichts bekommen oder seh ich das falsch? Wieder gibt es zig neue Rezepte für Juwe (der sowieso schon hoffnungslos gebufft ist) und andere Berufe, doch Alchis schauen wieder in die Röhre, ich mein die Alchisteine sind für Lowlvl ja ganz ok, aber das wars ja dann auch schon, will Blizz. das niemand mehr Alchi skillt? Nachdem Transmute ja schon total für die Katz is, die Flasks genau gleichviel kosten dafür aber 2 (halb so lang wirkende) rauskommen, fühlt man sich doch leicht verarscht.

Bin ich der einzige der das so sieht?

MFG


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Muffkopp schrieb:


> Sers, Patch3.1 ist da und Alchi hat wieder nichts bekommen oder seh ich das falsch? Wieder gibt es zig neue Rezepte für Juwe (der sowieso schon hoffnungslos gebufft ist) und andere Berufe, doch Alchis schauen wieder in die Röhre, ich mein die Alchisteine sind für Lowlvl ja ganz ok, aber das wars ja dann auch schon, will Blizz. das niemand mehr Alchi skillt? Nachdem Transmute ja schon total für die Katz is, die Flasks genau gleichviel kosten dafür aber 2 (halb so lang wirkende) rauskommen, fühlt man sich doch leicht verarscht.
> 
> Bin ich der einzige der das so sieht?
> 
> MFG



Naja, ich finde das sich das mit den Fläschchen lohnt, weil vorher hats sich nicht gelohnt für eine Stunde Raid noch mal ein ganzes zu verschwenden.

Aber mit dem Rest hast du recht.


----------



## Sch1llman (20. April 2009)

es gibt die alchi beutel... keine neuen rezepte, aber verdammt viel knete^^


----------



## Skymek (20. April 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> es gibt die alchi beutel... keine neuen rezepte, aber verdammt viel knete^^



was sind genau sind  "alchi beutel"?


----------



## Sch1llman (20. April 2009)

droppen in ulduar. habe das teil gestern leider nicht bekommen... da war so extrem viel drin. von mats (frostlotus, weitere kräuter, äonenleben, phiolen) über tränke und elixiere bis hin zu mixturen (waren mindestens 10 flasks insgesamt). alles in EINEM beutel.


----------



## Chimpanzee (21. April 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> droppen in ulduar. habe das teil gestern leider nicht bekommen... da war so extrem viel drin. von mats (frostlotus, weitere kräuter, äonenleben, phiolen) über tränke und elixiere bis hin zu mixturen (waren mindestens 10 flasks insgesamt). alles in EINEM beutel.


wie heißt das ding denn richtig, dass man es auch in der datenbank suchen könnte?!


----------



## PHazonphi (21. April 2009)

ich denke mal es ist sowas wie das gemeint




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerv (22. April 2009)

nur hat das den haken, das es an die Gilde geht ...


----------



## Kautzi (22. April 2009)

Ich hatte:

3x Frostlotus
10 Spell Flask
8x MP5 Flask
20 x Verzauberte Phiolen
und nochmal ein Paar andere Kräuter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (14. Mai 2009)

bei uns würfeln alle Alchis drum, die Sachen zum Eigenbedarf bleiben eingesteckt und der Rest geht an die Gildenbank.


----------

